# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  О Единстве Религий

## Арсений Глазков

О Единстве Религий

«Верую во единого Бога Отца Вседержителя, Творца неба и земли, всего видимого и невидимого.»
Никео-Царьградский(православный) Символ Веры.

"Все жертвы, которые люди приносят другим богам, о сын Кунти, на самом деле предназначены Мне одному...(Богу Кришне)"
(Бхагавад-гита, 9.23)

О Единстве РелигийБольшинство религиозно-философских традиций мира имеют много общего, но, тем не менее в современном общество присутствует определенная конфронтация между верующими, которая в некоторых случаях приводит к таким деструктивным последствиям, как религиозные войны. Стоит разобраться в том-почему мы сталкиваемся сегодня с такой разобщенностью религий?

Основная причина межрелигиозной розни кроется в банальном человеческом эгоизме отсутствии понимания того, что Бог Един - хотя для различных категорий людей существуют те или иные пути духовного развития, выраженные в форме религий. В качестве другого немаловажного деструктивного фактора, мешающего межрелигиозному диалогу и мирному сосуществованию верующих может быть упомянуто утверждение того, что именно их путь единственно истинен, а все остальные ведут чуть-ли не к вечным мука в аду.

На самом деле -все Боговоплощения(в ведической(ведийской) традиции используется санскритский термин «Аватара»),Пророки, Святые(Садху) и Великие Учителя(Ачарии) учили человечество чистой любви к Богу и ближнему. В священным тестах религий мира заложен единый стержень Закона Бога(Дхарму). В Ведах подчеркивается, что все религии ведут к Богу и в конечном итоге приводят в высшей цели духовного развития индивида.

Приведу цитаты из первоисточников разных религиозных традиций с целью доказательства вышесказанного мною.

БРАХМАНИЗМ: «Не делайте другим того, что было бы больно вам, если бы сделано было вам» (Махабхарата).

БУДДИЗМ: «Не причиняйте другим того, что самим кажется больно» (Удана-Варга: 5, 18).

ДАОСИЗМ: «Пусть удача вашего соседа станет для вас удачей, а потеря вашего соседа – для вас потерей» (Тай Шанг Кан Йинг Пиэн).

ЗОРОАСТРИЗМ: «Только тот по природе хорош, кто не делает другим ничего, что нехорошо для самого себя» (Дадистан-и-диник, 94:5.

ИСЛАМ: «Никто не является истинно верующим, пока не желает брату своему того же, чего желает себе» (Сунна).

ИУДАИЗМ: «Что ненавистно вам, не делайте ближнему своему» (Талмуд, Шаббат, 31 а).

КОНФУЦИАНСТВО: «Не делайте другим того, чего не хотите, чтобы они делали вам» (Аналекты, XV, 23).

ХРИСТИАНСТВО: «Как хотите, чтобы с вами поступали люди, так поступайте и вы с ними» (Новый Завет. Евангелие от Матфея 7:12).


Автор: Арсений Глазков (Анади-Кришна-Дас)
http://nova-epoha.com.ua/articles/13...instve-religii

----------

